# A Little Portion Of MY B-Movie!



## KPurpleRainbow (May 19, 2008)

This video from YouTube is a ten minute piece from the hour and seven minute long feature titled "The Revenant." It is largely a silent film for the first twenty two minutes and the final fourty five has sound. This first excerpt and the upcoming second are the opening silent parts of the film. 

I'm hoping to get the second part up as soon as possible, though when watching it, it will only be the first third of the film. But it still is fun for those that like silent films and grainy, low budget horror movies.

So enjoy! And if you don't like it, feel free to post your displeasure...I love all commentary!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70S8hppUBOk


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Jun 17, 2008)

And for those who watched the first part...

Here's the second...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLkJPi6VvjA


Thanks to everyone! The first excerpt, as well as the short film, have gotten a little over 400 views! Humble, but pretty exciting for someone who made these things pretty much in his backyard for next to nothing...


----------

